# what is your favorite curry recipe?



## jokerstix66 (Sep 11, 2013)

I was just wondering on peoples preference to curry I myself tend to lean towards sweeter curry with no real preference towards region, just wanted an opinion./img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Lamb Saag is one of my favorites. Looks awful, tastes divine.


----------



## canmoon (Oct 5, 2013)

I really love the vegetarian korma. It's the best!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I've experimented with making my own blends but never found one I liked. I usually buy my curry from the local bulk food merchant.

It's very pungent and spicy. I add the Garam Masala at the end of the cooking and that helps to even out the flavors. I love curried Lamb with 

Garlic Nann and Basmati Rice


----------



## jokerstix66 (Sep 11, 2013)

these all sound delicious and i will have to give them a try but damn garlic naan sounds really good right now /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## pamelatoledo (Oct 10, 2013)

My favorite is chicken curry. Last weekend I made chicken curry followed by this http://japanesefood.about.com/od/curry/r/currychicken.htm this recipe.


----------



## slayertplsko (Aug 19, 2010)

*Doi macch*

It's a classic fish curry from Bengal. Basically you need a pound of fish fillet of some firm, white-fleshed freshwater fish (carp should be ideal), two or three red onions, some minced ginger, a few green chilies and a cup of yogurt mixed with a bit of sugar. The spices are ground turmeric, whole cinnamon, whole Indian bay leaves (cinnamon leaves), cloves, cardamom. Cube, sprinkle with salt and turmeric, and fry the fish in mustard oil (or ghee, if you don't have it). Now fry the whole spices. Add chopped onions and ginger with a bit of turmeric and fry these until onions start turning brown. Return the fish to the pan, add the halved chilies, the yogurt and salt to taste and braise covered for about seven minutes. I love the simplicity of this curry and it tastes sooo good with plain rice pulao.

Of course, everyone has their own recipe, but it seems to revolve around what I have describes above.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

My favorite is real simple.  Heat a bit of oil, stir in a tablespoon or so of prepared curry paste.  I usually use a Thai green or an Indian vindaloo I get from a specialty market.  Stir it around, toss in sliced onion and cubes of pork shoulder.  Stir fry for a bit, add some minced garlic for the last couple of minutes, then enjoy.

There's another one I like that is more involved, I seem to have lost the recipe.  It involves shrimp and tomatoes and hot chilies.

mjb.


----------



## shreyjagma (Oct 7, 2013)

[h1]Aromatic prawn & cashew curry[/h1]
*Ingredients*

1 onion, chopped
thumb-sized piece ginger, peeled and roughly chopped
4 garlic cloves, peeled
2 green chillies, seeds removed
small bunch coriander, stalks roughly chopped, leaves picked
1 tbsp butter or ghee
1 tbsp sunflower oil
2 tbsp garam masala
150g bag unsalted cashews
400g can chopped tomatoes
400ml chicken stock
400g raw king prawns
150ml pot natural yogurt
50ml double cream
rice and Indian breads, to serve
*Method*

Put the onion, ginger, garlic, chillies and coriander stalks in a small food processor, or pestle and mortar, and mix to a paste. Meanwhile, heat the butter or ghee and oil in a large pan. Add the paste to the pan and stir-fry for 5 mins to soften. Add the garam masala and cook for a further 2 mins until aromatic.
Meanwhile, toast the cashew nuts in a small pan until golden. Tip half into the food processor and blend until finely ground. Set aside the remaining cashews.
Add the blended cashews, the tomatoes and the chicken stock to the pan. Season and bring to a boil, then lower the heat and simmer, covered with a lid, for 45 mins. Add the prawns and cook for a further 2-3 mins until they turn pink, then add the yogurt and double cream and stir well. Scatter with the coriander leaves and the remaining cashew nuts, and serve with rice and naan bread.


----------

